# Is napsgear good?



## scrrdyth (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey i just ordered from Napsgear today and am curious how many people have ACTUALLY ordered from there and are the HONESTLY reliable people with good gear. Thanks for helpin me out!


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 30, 2013)

Probably a good question to ask before hand? Just sayin.


----------



## murf23 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## the_predator (Jul 1, 2013)

I had so many witty things to write, but I figured it would take me forever because I type slow, so...op you are f-king retarded! That is all!


----------



## murf23 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just ignored it altogether until now


----------



## the_predator (Jul 2, 2013)

^I hear ya Murf! I guess we have to wonder about some of these newbie's mental capabilities. I mean who in the hell does that? Jeez, um, let me order/do it  first and ask questions second. Let me eat a crap ton of rat poison then post to see if anybody else had experience with or has tried it! An extreme example, I know, but come on op!


----------



## westb51 (Jul 3, 2013)

fuck, at least put it in the right sub section


----------



## Nok (Jul 4, 2013)

naps is good lol.


----------



## azokaei (Jul 7, 2013)

I've read mixed reviews on napsgear I almost ordered from them a while back but decided not to after I did some more research


----------



## ajmanuel32 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have ordered from naps for years with no issues.  The gear is all high quality.  The shipping takes about 3 weeks, and I've had no issues with that either.  My results from the test cyp have been awesome.  Give naps a try for a coupe of cycles.  I personally won't go anywhere else.


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 27, 2017)

Naps is a very very good company. I have used them for many years with few issues. Any issues I did have were always fixed very quickly. 
They have a large selection of labs, but I know for sure that the Geneza is legit.


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 27, 2017)

Ugh... I didn't even notice how old this thread was. Anyways, naps is still good


----------



## HELLYES (Mar 27, 2017)

I have used napsgear several times.  Love their products and shipping times.


----------



## Impulsepball (Jul 1, 2017)

*Napsgear is amazing*

My experience with napsgear has always been an excellent one.  The quality and reliability of their service is unmatched.  I just ran a test/tren/dbol cycle that I purchased from napsgear and had quality gains.  I would recommend them to anyone looking to get quality gear at a great price!


----------



## Danny Negro (Jul 6, 2017)

Is there anything not very good or you find out some better supplier ?


----------



## blergs. (Jul 11, 2017)

I havent used them in a long time but when I did I had no issues and got my stuff


----------



## HELLYES (Jul 24, 2017)

Have tried a few places.  Naps is by far the best so far and delivery is fast


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 18, 2017)

I've used them on and off for years and delivery always took a long time. I wanted to try andriol (after 10 years I'm covered in scar tissue) and ordered some from them recently and it came surprisingly fast and worked a lot better than I expected (used 6 caps per day for TRT and felt noticeably better than being off, sex drive, strength, etc).


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 22, 2018)

I ordered from them upon the advise from a fellow gym rat.  Received three, 10ml bottles in about 3 - 4 weeks.  I contacted them because the caps on the vials were loose (metal wasn't crimped) and the bottles only contained 8ml's.  They might as well have been filled with water for all the good it did.  Like I said, I contacted them about this and all they did was send a random lab report with no way to tie it to what I had received and essentially told me, tough shit.  I never ordered from them again.  Also, it's important to note that they offer discounts to anyone who provides a link to a forum post with positive feedback about them so you have to consider that any positive review is possibly motivated by $$$$$.  I'm not sayin' that it is guaranteed to be motivated by money because my gym rat friend has been ordering from them on and off for years, but my experience was not good - bad product, insufficient product, bad customer service.  After 5 weeks of no results, I through the rest away.  Yeah, I got burned.


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 5, 2018)

I have used GP products in the past. These were decent, nothing spectacular. Very slow delivery and packaging was pretty janky. Last order got seized and I haven't order from them since.


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

Naps is good , takes forever , my order got seized at border and had to send a lot of shit to get the order resent , however they did and I thank them for that !!! Also the Geneza Gear was some hot fire ... man I swear it was really good !!! I wish it was domestic


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

So f you are a patient person ( I am not ) then Naps is G2G , also some of that Stealth gear had my bloods sky high ... good shit .... if you have a more specific question I can try to help


----------

